# Fisherman getting bitten by a Pike



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

http://www.dumpalink.com/videos/Pike_attack-b629.html


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

wow that thing tore him up.....remind me never to underestimate a fish out of water


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

damn....owned


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

That must have hurt A LOT


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I was bitten by a pike (alcohol related incident many years ago..) and it tore my hand up


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Well they are one of the meanist cold water fish. So I'm not supprised.
Since my SH died I'm thinking maybe I should get a pike


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

How do we know that was a pike? The fish being released looked like an arctic grayling. Do Pike and grayling's territorys overlap? Although, I can't think of anything else that would deliver a bite like that not to mention have the balls to come in that close for a meal.

Pretty cool!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not even convinced he was bit. He had it by the tail with his right hand, and his left hand looked like it was only halfway up its body. Possibly a fin doing the damage?

and I agree with it not looking like a pike.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

In slo-mo it looks like the fish quickly curled back so I'm guessing thats how it bit... but as for the type of fish, not sure but it says its a pike but then again I'm not a cold water fish expert by any means. Someone did mention in this thread that they were bit by a pike so we know they are capable of drawing blood.



Jayson745 said:


> I'm not even convinced he was bit. He had it by the tail with his right hand, and his left hand looked like it was only halfway up its body. Possibly a fin doing the damage?
> 
> and I agree with it not looking like a pike.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Dude, Pike have a crazy wicked bite. you have to use steel leaders when fishing for them because they bite thru monofilliment like it were cheap tooth floss.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

I dont think that was a pike, loked like a walleye, and he wasnt bit it looked like the dorsal fin got em. They're super sharp on walleye


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

reguardless of what kind of fish it was, it was the edge of its gill plate that sliced his hand open. hurts like a mofo.....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

piranawick said:


> I dont think that was a pike, loked like a walleye, and he wasnt bit it looked like the dorsal fin got em. They're super sharp on walleye


What looked like a walleye? Did you watch the same video we did?...I'm scratching my head in confusion.
I'm pretty sure that was an arctic grayling being released. What tried to grab it? Only a huge pike or musky would have the balls to cruise in so close to shore for the shot!


----------



## MrCichlid (Oct 12, 2007)

it is most certainly a pike biting him on his left hand not a gill plate or spines look how he is holding it with palm of his left hand near the gills heres a pic of pike teeth http://www.fishingfury.com/ff-content/ti06-pike-skull.jpg


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

im still not convinced it was a bite, but i guess it doesnt really matter. for a pike that fish is awfully short and fat too. every one ive ever caught was long and skinny. must be good eats in that lake, lol.


----------



## MrCichlid (Oct 12, 2007)

BoOCh_nse said:


> im still not convinced it was a bite, but i guess it doesnt really matter. for a pike that fish is awfully short and fat too. every one ive ever caught was long and skinny. must be good eats in that lake, lol.


you do no the fish he is releasing isn't a pike, the pike is the one biting him and eating the fish, btw no way its a walleye they don't live in Europe


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Looks like MrB is the only one here that can see straight. LOL. A Pike actually comes after the fish thats being released. His hand just happened to be in the way. I dont believe for 1 second that the Pike intentionally went for his hand. Ive had Pikes in tanks. REAL PU$$IES. ALWAYS got punked by the other fish. They are simply aggressive eaters. NOT aggressive fish!









Im sorry. Serrapygo can also see straight!


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh sh*t Im out to lunch I thought the fish in his hand bit him....first time i watched the vid I didn't even relize the other one come up and get him.


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

yup i must be blind, didnt even see the second fish coming up to bite lol. good call. <----PWNED


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

likewise. I thought the same thing. now I have to watch it again.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Woah never noticed that the first time!

Thought the fish just turned and bit him!

GODD EYES THERE!!!


----------

